# Ordering a C Freccia Celeste



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Kind of a continuation from the "Have you ridden an FG Lite" thread.My LBS spoke to the local Bianchi rep for me and I will have a C Freccia Celeste Frameset on the way this tuesday.










Anyone have any experience with the all alloy Freccia Celeste?Hell,I would be interested in hearing impressions of the Alloy/Carbon freccia celeste.I already have a San Lorenzo and am expecting this thing to be atleast as stiff as it.


----------



## Power2W8 (Nov 3, 2005)

I rode the freccia celeste aluminum carbon bike a few times this past year on test rides. I ended up going with the 98 Carbon Lugged because I wanted a carbon bike. I regret basing the decison on that superficial quality because the Freccia rode great. It was a really stable bike in every aspect of riding. Stiff and efficient for climbing, like a rock going down hill and in general a very smoothe ride (that bike did have carbon stays, so maybe a little bit more vertical compliance that the full alloy frame). I doubt the Freccia will be as light as your San Lorenzo, but it will certainly be as stiff if not stiffer, and I bet it will handle a whole lot better. Keep in mind that the Freccia is built in Italy, the San Lorenzo in Taiwan. Bianchi has been making bikes for a while; they know what they're doing. They're never going to make a carbon fiber wonder bike like colnago, look or bmc, but they're alloy frames are amazing...


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

I have to admit,I like the fact that it is made in Italy.

Overall it will be lighter than my San Lorenzo.My SL has Ultegra 10 on it(bought the frame and built it myself)The FC is going to have DA 10 speed,significantly lighter wheels,bar,srem,seat and seat post.

I am hoping it won't be too heavy.Either way I am sure it will be sweet.I can't wait to get some rides on it so I can do a comparison of the two.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

It was either that or the prior year's model EV3 for me. While I'm happy with my choice (the pewter/orange color scheme), there are times when I wish I'd gotten the FC. . . Keep us updated!


----------



## nicxtyle (Apr 11, 2006)

I have freccia celeste alu. carbon, with record ultra, FSA K force parts, ITM handlebar, Fizik Arione, and Campy Eurus wheels.
So.. Freccia celeste is limited frame edition, freccia celeste was a name of motor bike from Bianchi that was making great records in past. This frame is maded from new generation of Alu. with Zn and Mg maded with heat treatment, that is light as carbon and very flexible. When you riding the bike you are feelin like a god, my personal speed record on a flat rode was seted with this bike- 84,6 km/h. You can realy feel the power when you press down. Bianchista


----------

